# Flowering timeline, (not talking trichs)



## ston-loc (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey, searched for a bit, and couldn't find what I'm looking for. Posted a bunch, and that this is my first grow. In week 6 of flower right now, and was just wondering if someone has a link or wants to type out flowering growth. Do they bulk up towards the end? Someone told me that, but was wondering what you all have experienced. Right now 3 out of my 4 plants are growing good daily. The other is really popcorn-ey. All still seem pretty airy though. Any thoughts or info would be awesome.


----------



## soil (Sep 9, 2011)

if its a mostly indica species then it will fattin up a LOT in the next 2 to 3 weeks, if its a mostly sativa species then up to another 4 to 6 weeks of flowering an yes they will pack on A LOT of weight in the second half of their flower cycle.

It just all depends on what _your species is exactly. 

Trics are always the best way to tell when they are "truly" done.





soil :guitar:_


----------



## soil (Sep 9, 2011)

i didnt know you were outdoors , but those estimates are still bout right.... maybe a lil longer.



soil


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, I'm out doors, with two sativa dom and two indica dom. 1 of each at 6 weeks and 5 weeks from showing pistils. I know the tric deal of when to harvest, just wondering about growth in flower mainly. If towards the end they bulk up more, like I was told.  Thanks


----------



## soil (Sep 9, 2011)

yea they wont get much taller or grow much , its all focused on the fruit now. so they will be bulk up to double or triple or more from where their at now.



soil


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2011)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Hey, searched for a bit, and couldn't find what I'm looking for. Posted a bunch, and that this is my first grow. In week 6 of flower right now, and was just wondering if someone has a link or wants to type out flowering growth. Do they bulk up towards the end? Someone told me that, but was wondering what you all have experienced. Right now 3 out of my 4 plants are growing good daily. The other is really popcorn-ey. All still seem pretty airy though. Any thoughts or info would be awesome.



Some bulk up, some don't.  It is really going to have to be a wait and see game.  I had a freebie seed a while ago that I grew out.  It never bulked up at all--just kept foxtailing.  It all went into the hash bag.  At the same time, a plant right next to it grew fat dense buds.

Was this a bagseed grow?


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 10, 2011)

No, all 4 dispensary clones. A GDP and OG Kush that are indica dom, and a Sweet Tooth and Lemon OG, sativa dom. The OG Kush is the one that's really string beany. There's current pics I posted in my thread in outdoor growing, 'stoked on my first grow'.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow you have some good stuff coming up huh. No wonder you are excited. I have not grown your varieties but wanted to wish you Green Mojo!

They do really bulk up the last two weeks or so it is amazing. I think I was guilty my first grow of chopping too early. I hope you can wait it out to see what happens.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks Rose! Yeah, I'm really getting excited!

Last night I went out for a smoke, and the weather went odd all of a sudden. All day was in the 80's with clear sky, but last night all of a sudden thunder and lightning, and random showers. I wasn't sure how long it would last, and worried for mold if the girls got too wet, so I got my ez-up out and covered them. While in the meantime high, and starting to catch a friday night buzz, openening a 10x10 canopy in that state by myself I managed to snap a branch off of the OG Kush  
Well the rain didn't last long, and I woke up today with clear blue skies, so gonna have the wife help me take down the canapy this time. Don't need to be snapping any more branches.

Ohh, and here's the link to the pics THG. Couldn't copy and paste earlier from my phone
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57574&page=2


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey Ston, this is probably something you already know but, OG Kush and OG strains in general are notorious for being low yield plants, but the smoke is supreme.

Im sure they will fatten up, but the  OG Kush wont be exploding like the others.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 10, 2011)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> No, all 4 dispensary clones. A GDP and OG Kush that are indica dom, and a Sweet Tooth and Lemon OG, sativa dom. The OG Kush is the one that's really string beany. There's current pics I posted in my thread in outdoor growing, 'stoked on my first grow'.



Normal for OG....my OG at least! She'll pack on the heft toward the end, you'll love the smoke!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah man, actually after posting this I talked to a buddy that's grown for years and pretty much said that exactly. Smaller yields, but stellar smoke. Mainly was just wondering the vague question of do they generally bulk up more towards the end of flower or just steady growth. Obviously strain and care are big factors. Just wondering what expect in the coming weeks


----------



## soil (Sep 11, 2011)

yes all that airyness will fix itself toward the end. the end is where all the weight comes from.





soil


----------

